# Old Cannondale Upgrade?? Help.



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2013)

Got an M500 from around 1995, no suspension but nice light frame - gears (6 spd/twistshifters) and brakes (canti's) are worn out - any advice on how I can upgrade kit without spending a bomb?. I tend to use it as a hybrid with narrower off road tyres, nothing too hardcore.


----------



## Motozulu (28 May 2013)

Are you looking to replace like for like or upgrading as in well - better parts?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2013)

been having a look this afternoon, could I put a 9 spd Deore groupset on it? Assume I can't use disc brakes, so would v brakes work ok? Would I need new back wheel as going from 6 spd to 9 spd?? really want to keep upgrade under £300 if possible.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

I upgraded my M2000 from 7 to 9 speed using the original friction shifters this kept the cost down. Also the chainset spider has the same BCD as a compact so thats an option too if you are using it as a hybrid. You may have more fundamental problems tho' axle width is greater for the later 9 speed system. I suspect the cassette on a M500 would be freewheel and not screw on, but you'd need to check.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

Have you got pictures of the bike ?


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

Google cannondale M500 click images and you ll find some of your answers, some folk spend a lot of money converting the cannondale M series. They were great framsets


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

mine is exactly same as this, CODA triple chainset, shimano slx 18 spd, really bad canti brakes (alivios?), mind you Sun rims have never gone out of true in 18 years! its surprisingly good on the road as well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)




----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

don't know why image won't show


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I upgraded my M2000 from 7 to 9 speed using the original friction shifters this kept the cost down. Also the chainset spider has the same BCD as a compact so thats an option too if you are using it as a hybrid. You may have more fundamental problems tho' axle width is greater for the later 9 speed system. I suspect the cassette on a M500 would be freewheel and not screw on, but you'd need to check.


 Ok thanks for advice - how do I check axel width for 9 spd - is it best to take bike down to my LBS?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2013)

How bad are those brakes - are they adjusted properly?

I have some Shimano Cantis pretty bottom end on a 97 bike and I find them fine.

Somthing like this:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38378

Always possible there was a design shift from 95 to 97 I suppose.

I don't understand the comment from the person who says they are bad in the wet - don't all rim brakes take time to start in the wet?


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2013)

have tried adjusting them before and no joy, v brakes seem quite cheap, so will they fit?


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ok thanks for advice - how do I check axel width for 9 spd - is it best to take bike down to my LBS?


 If you trust your LBS its the first place I'd take it they should be able to answer all your questions FOC


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2013)

You could fit a front disc there is an insert that will convert to take an Aheadset fit some after market forks with disc mounts new wheel and brake etc. but would it be worth it ?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (30 May 2013)

Grant Fondo said:


> have tried adjusting them before and no joy, v brakes seem quite cheap, so will they fit?


 
If you change to V you will have to change your brake levers too. If your cantis are set up like the green one above, and if your wheels are dead true as you said, then you will increase the stopping power of your cantis significantly by shortening the straddle wires, to just clearing the tyres/guards, and setting the pads to no more than say 1.5mm from the rims.

Those forks have no disc tabs so you can't have disc brake up front without replacing forks.

For wheel selection you need the inside measurement between the rear dropouts when the rear wheel is off. It will be either 126mm, 130mm or 135mm. Since you have gripshifts currently that means you have indexed shifting, so you will have to change shifters too if you move to 8/9 speed.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2013)

You are more technical than me RecordAce but that was what I was thinking - my Canti (7-speed!) hybrid has combined brake/shifters - both work fine but any changes wil mean changing both brakes, new levers, new shifters (to 8spd) for little real advantage.

And Grant Fondo says he wants to use it as a hybrid.

I've no idea where you are Grant Fondo but it might be an idea before contemplating changes to pop along to a free Dr Bike for a second opinion/to let them have a look at the brakes.* Bike Week (google it) is coming up very soon in June and there will be lots of Dr Bikes around.

Canti pads available from http://www.discobrakes.com/

* apologies if you are a super-mechanic - I don't claim to be.

PS - looks a like a beautiful frame from that pic - Cannondale did some good stuff for sure.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 May 2013)

ok thanks guys - I will take along to a Dr Bike for a chat about options


----------

